# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 409

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 409.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ça fait quelques mois que la première chose que je fais en ouvrant mon CanardPC, après avoir lu la pastille, c'est aller lire le petit texte en bas à droite de la dernière page (juste à côté de la liste des participants au magazine).
Bravo et merci pour ce sourire mensuel !

Je me demande si la majorité des lecteurs a remarqué que ça changeait chaque mois et qu'une blague y était glissée à chaque fois.  ::): 

Et je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps ça dure (car j'ai jeté mes anciens magazines suite à rangement géant).

Et puisque j'en suis à raconter ma vie, la chose suivante que je fais c'est aller lire quel jeu de société a été testé ce mois-ci et ensuite me régaler avec les dessins de Couly.
Puis place aux news, au coin culture et enfin aux jeux vidéo.  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

> Ça fait quelques mois que la première chose que je fais en ouvrant mon CanardPC, après avoir lu la pastille, c'est aller lire le petit texte en bas à droite de la dernière page (juste à côté de la liste des participants au magazine).


Tout pareil. Une petite pépite !
D'ailleurs, je lis essentiellement la version papier, mais est-ce qu'elle se retrouve sur la version web ?

----------


## Came Yon

> Ça fait quelques mois que la première chose que je fais en ouvrant mon CanardPC, après avoir lu la pastille, c'est aller lire le petit texte en bas à droite de la dernière page (juste à côté de la liste des participants au magazine).
> Bravo et merci pour ce sourire mensuel !
> 
> Je me demande si la majorité des lecteurs a remarqué que ça changeait chaque mois et qu'une blague y était glissée à chaque fois. 
> 
> Et je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps ça dure (car j'ai jeté mes anciens magazines suite à rangement géant).


Depuis le premier numéro en fait  ::P:  : https://abandonware-magazines.org/af...3045&album=oui

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Depuis le premier numéro en fait  : https://abandonware-magazines.org/af...3045&album=oui


Oh nooooon, j'ai loupé trop de blagues!!!

----------


## Sonia

> Tout pareil. Une petite pépite !
> D'ailleurs, je lis essentiellement la version papier, mais est-ce qu'elle se retrouve sur la version web ?


Hello,
Oui, la blague est aussi sur la rubrique Canard Peinard du site web (adaptée parfois, si besoin, au "numérique" ou au fait que les lecteurs la lisent sur PC, tablette, etc., sinon elle tomberait à l'eau...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## gros_bidule

Top, merci !

----------


## Shurin

> Depuis le premier numéro en fait  : https://abandonware-magazines.org/af...3045&album=oui


Rah merde, je viens de cliquer sur ton lien et ça fait une demie heure que je relis des bouts d'anciens numéros au lieu de bosser  :Emo:

----------


## Jinsama

Très belle éloge de Syndicate, et quand bien même sa suite est mentionnée dans l'article, je ne comprendrai juste jamais pourquoi on ne s'attarde jamais sur ce bijou qu'est Syndicate Wars... On préfère se souvenir de cette première version d'essai  ::'(: 
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce jeu, qui n'a pas à rougir devant Dungeon Keeper, ne semble pas avoir sa place au panthéon des jeux cultes  ::(: 

Bref petit coup de gueule mais j'ai quand même bien kiffé l'article  ::): 

Paix et amour !

----------


## Zodex

Sinon pour Euro Truck Simulator 2, il y a un mod qui rajoute BEAUCOUP de routes (généralement des nationales ou départementales), des villes plus détaillées et des bouts de pays, c'est Promods.

Alors c'est pas possible de parler de tous les mods de ce genre de jeux, il y en a bien trop, mais si il y a un seul mod à installer pour ETS2, ben c'est lui. Je ne conçois pas de revenir en vanilla au vu de la densité de nouveautés du mod...

----------


## LeChiffre

Impossible de trouver ce numéro en kiosque chez moi, vers Bayonne. Pas plus en remontant dans les Landes. Au mieux mon kiosque habituel a encore en rayon un exemplaire de juillet.

J'ai raté un épisode ?

----------


## Cedski

J'ai adoré la lecture de la preview de AS Vahalla par Malware, un petit bijou.  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Impossible de trouver ce numéro en kioske chez moi, vers Bayonne. Pas plus en remontant dans les Landes. Au mieux mon kioske habituel a encore en rayon un exemplaire de juillet.
> 
> J'ai raté un épisode ?


Essaye les hypermarchés avec un rayon presse ils y sont systématiquement (dans mon coin) et à l'heure. En général j'essaye de faire marché les marchan de presse, et dans mon coin il n'y a pas trop  de soucis, non plus, mais bon...

----------


## rackboy

Personne ne parle du retour de slipman? 
Oh lala comment qu'il avait manqué !!!
j'ai bien une idée mais....

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai adoré la lecture de la preview de AS Vahalla par Malware, un petit bijou.


Ah ça, on sent bien le sentiment de solitude qui l'a habité.  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Tout pareil. La phrase de conclusion est magique.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Personne ne parle du retour de slipman? 
> Oh lala comment qu'il avait manqué !!!
> j'ai bien une idée mais....


Je me posais moi aussi la question..

----------


## Zodex

Le lien Youtube de la news sur Lego The Hobbit renvoie vers une vidéo privée, ça veut dire quoi ?

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Plop. Juste un mot pour remercier chaleureusement Ackoo, avec la section Download, pour la découverte du génial petit utilitaire *ShutUp10*, de O&O, mais aussi pour *Never10*, de Steve Gibson. Ca va me changer la vie : enfin, je peux désactiver toutes les cochonneries de Windows 10, entre autres les services inutiles et/ou mouchards. Et notamment je peux désactiver en toute simplicité *Windows Update (WU)*. C'est surtout à cause de cette purge de WU que je me servais très peu de Windows 10 (Pro), car j'estime que c'est à l'utilisateur de décider de la fréquence des mises à jour de sa machine (une ou deux fois par an, ça me suffit).

Par contre, je n'ai pas tout compris sur l'utilité exacte de ces deux petits logiciels gratuits pour désactiver WU. ShutUp10 comporte des options pour le désactiver (notamment celles nommée "Mises à jour Windows Update automatique désactivée"), là où Never10 semble surtout destiné à ceux ayant Windows 7 ou 8 et ne désirant pas passer sur Windows 10. Pas sûr que j'ai vraiment besoin de Never10 dans mon cas, mais possible que des choses m'aient échappées.

Lorsque j'ai lancé Never10, j'ai eu le choix de supprimer des fichiers d'installation pour Windows 10 (mais je n'ai pas pensé à faire de screenshot et je ne me rappelle plus du message). Je ne suis donc pas sûr du rôle qu'il a joué sur ma configuration. Si quelqu'un en sait plus, cela m'intéresse.

Cependant en activant ou désactivant l'option évoquée plus haut pour ShutUp10 (après redémarrage du PC), ça m'activait ou désactivait bel et bien WU de façon permanente. J'ai même pu le vérifier dans services.msc ou dans le gestionnaire des tâches : ShutUp10 désactive bien le service de WU.

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair, désolé, mais en tout cas ça marche super bien pour moi. Encore merci ^^.

----------


## gros_bidule

Never10 est utile sous W7 et 8 uniquement, car il permet de désactiver la proposition de mise à niveau vers W10 (laquelle télécharge W10 en avance, ce qui prend quelques Go inutilement si tu veux rester sous W7 ou 8).

ShutUp10, c'est plus compliqué. Disons que, pour ne pas entrer dans le débat, il y a deux écoles :

- les pour : ça permet en deux clics de désactiver plein de trucs que tu aurais sinon fait avec les panneau de config Windows, ce qui prend du temps. Ca désactive aussi d'autres trucs qu'il faudrait faire à la main sinon, en tripatouillant le registre notamment, des commandes Powershell, bref des trucs hyper cryptiques.

- les contre : W10 est à des années lumières de Windows XP et W7/8 en matière d'indiscrétions (et encore, si tu regardes, ils étaient déjà très modérés, rien à voir avec Android par ex), W10 est très propre aujourd'hui. Les sites à la O&O en font des tonnes pour faire croire que leur outil est nécessaire, mais dans les faits c'est juste du pipeau. Autre problème : si tu utilises un outil type ShutUp10 en cochant tout, c'est à dire sans prendre le temps de lire ni de comprendre ce que ça va faire, alors tu vas désactiver (voir désinstaller) plein de trucs qui te sont pourtant utiles. Par exemple l'authentification via empreinte digitale, des outils de résolution de problèmes (bien utiles pourtant), etc, et si tu ne verras pas de soucis immédiatement, tu les verras plus tard, et râlera sur ce fichu Windaube qui ne fonctionne pas bien. C'est juste que le soucis, c'est toi qui l'a créé.
Enfin, les (supposées) indiscrétions de Windows c'est pas super logique : y'a des gens qui sont hyper parano avec Windows mais à côté ils ont un smartphone Android qui lui est 1000 fois pire, Facebook, Whatsapp, Steam/Battlenet, NVidia GeForceNow (peut être le pire d'entre tous), un assistant à la Alexa, une TV connectée... cherche la logique.

Bref, y'a les pour et les contres, et ce soucis existe depuis des décennies. Je pense que l'important est d'en être conscient et de faire un choix éclairé, et ne surtout pas céder aux discours exagérateurs ou simplistes (qu'ils soient pour ou contre). Ce sont des sujets complexes qui méritent je passer du temps dessus pour les comprendre. Ca ne se règle pas forcément en deux clics ni avec un article de 10 lignes, hélas.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

D'accord, merci pour ton explication détaillée. Je me suis contenté de désactiver principalement ce qui était recommandé, en prenant le temps de lire ce que je désactivais ou pas. Et je n'avais en effet pas pensé au fait que je pouvais générer de futurs problèmes avec cet outil.

Un proche m'a confirmé ce que tu me dis. Notamment le fait que c'est une très mauvaise idée de désactiver Windows Update, rapport aux failles de sécurité qui ne seront plus comblées et que même si moi j'ai protégé mes données personnelles (sauvegardes sur disque dur externe), si mon PC est infecté, il peut infecter le PC de proches qui eux n'ont pas forcément sauvegardé les leurs.

Je crois que pour ne plus être embêté par des mises à jour (MAJ) intempestives quand je veux éteindre mon PC (j'habite dans un studio, le PC est juste à côté du lit), je vais modifier mes heures d'activité dans les options, de sorte qu'il fasse ses MAJ vers 20h plutôt que vers 22h (plus ou moins au moment où je vais me coucher).

----------

